# HULLS FOR RELOADING



## CAJUNHUNTER56 (Feb 27, 2008)

LOOKING FOR 10GA 3 1/2"FED. PAPER BASE HULLS ALSO LOOKING FOR 12GA ACTIV 3" HULLS


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

No joy. This is a tough one. Am still looking.
Found plastic easy enough: http://shop2.mailordercentral.com/bpica ... sp?dept=75
Pete


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Midway has them on backorder, Federals, already primed, new.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Those are the 10ga. Federal plastic hulls. Midway's price is a few dollars per hundred better than BPI. Unfortunately, both are on backorder.
Still looking for 10 ga. Federal paper hulls. Or....is it just the interior base that needs to be paper? I may have been looking for the wrong thing and the plastic hulls will do.
Pete


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

They are plastic, but have the paper basewad, which is what I thought he was looking for.

Precision reloading may have something in that realm too.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yes, I evidently had it wrong. I load Fed. paper hulls in 12ga. and my mind (or what's left of it) went immediately to "paper hulls". We ended up with the same stuff in any case.
Pete


----------

